# not sure where to post advised on fertility moniter please



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi people

mp dp has got me a fertility moniter just wonder if any good as i am starting iui next month i dont need drugs as all ok and was told to try 1st with out just use a moniter has anyone used one 

any advised thanks very much 

lee x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have got a Clearblue fertility monitor, I bought it about 2 years ago and the first month I used it I got a natural BFP... So it does work. 
What monitor have you got? 

I find its good for pin pointing the most fertile days, you have 5 days with the Clearblue. 

I think its definatly worth a go... Good luck hun 
Natalie xxxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there 

thanks for your reply i have the clearblue one coming in post i am starting treatment next month and feel happy but scared have been trying for 3 year was advised by our hospital to buy one 

thanks for your info its so nice to know your not on your own when going though this 

love lee xx


----------



## lizi659 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there...
I agree... Totally worth it ... its simple to use and can be very successful... I have very irregular cycles so its almost impossible for me to find my fertile time.. the clearblue does it for you so its very helpful!!
Try amazon for the test sticks as its much cheaper than he chemists etc 
Good luck and God Bless  
xxxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there

Thanks for ur reply I have started to use it this week so fingers crossed

Good luck to u to love Lee x x


----------

